# South Coast 22



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a 1976 South Coast 22 project boat, and was hopeing to meet other South Coast 22 owners and get ideas for restoring her/modifications/ and sailing. So please anyone with South Coast 22 knowledge please let me know who you are. I'm a jack of all trades and currently a engineering technician running a fabrication shop/machine shop. So hope to hear from you and learn as much as I can about owning a South Coast 22.


----------



## physalia (Jun 23, 2012)

I inherited my dad's gutted south coast fifteen years ago (supposed to be a father daughter bonding thing...never happened) So this summer I'm going to try to bring her back from the dead. So I guess we are both in the same boat.  good luck


----------

